# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل > حرفه ای: دمو معرفی قابلیت های گرافیکی سیستم عامل 32 بیتی مد حفاظت شده ISDA در سال 1995 (1374)

## Dark-Knight

سال 1374 نسخه 3 سیستم عامل ISDA در حال بروز رسانی و تکمیل بود. هسته مرکزی آن که کاملاً به زبان ماشین خالص 80386 در مد حفاظت شده نوشته شده بود به همراه کتابخانه های پشتیبانی از چیپ ست های مادربورد و کارت گرافیک بصورت امبدد و یکپارچه توسعه می یافت. پس از تکمیل نسخه 3.20 این دمو نیز به زبان ماشین نوشته شد که از قابلیت های توابع هسته مرکزی سیستم عامل شامل مالتی تریدینگ و قابلیت های گرافیکی آن (پشتیبانی از صفحات و اسپرایت های بزرگ) بهره می گرفت. این دمو برای مسابقات زبان ماشین سال 1995 ارسال شد اما به جهت آنکه در زمان مقرر نرسیده بود در مسابقه شرکت داده نشد اما به جهت داشتن هسته مرکزی یک سیستم عامل جدید در داخل خود مورد توجه خاص و تقدیر داوران مسابقه قرار گرفت.
در فایل zip ارسالی فولدر ISDA1995 شامل نسخه 3.20 سیستم عامل و بارگیر آن می باشد که امروز فقط اگر از سیستمی با کارت تصویر 16 بیتی قدیمی برخوردار باشید می توانید اجرای دمو را ببینید و بر روی کارت تصویر های جدید قابل اجرا نیست. این مطلب بدین دلیل است که باگ کوچکی در کتابخانه پشتیبانی از توابع گرافیکی نسخه 3.20 وجود دارد که مانع نمایش درست بر روی کارت تصویرهای مدرن امروز می شود. این اشکال در ویرایش بعدی حل شد. این فولدر شامل همان فایل های ارسالی برای مسابقه می باشد.
در فولدر GCUPD97 ویرایش جدیدتر سیستم عامل (نسخه 3.35) آن به همراه فایل اجرایی اصلی (اولیه) دمو قرار داده شده که بتوانید اجرای آن را بر روی کارت تصویر های مدرن امروزی (کامپیوتر های امروز) نیز ببینید. 
آخرین نسخه این سیستم عامل در حال حاضر نسخه 4.36 آن می باشد که همانند نسخه اولیه آن قابل اجرا بر روی 386 های اولیه تا پنتیوم های امروزی است و هنوز نیز تماماً به زبان ماشین توسعه می یابد. نسخه فعلی دارای بوت لودر نیز می باشد و برای اجرا دیگر به بوت از سیستم عامل DOS نیازی ندارد. نسخه جدید قابلیتهای سخت افزارهای جدید را نیز پشتیبانی می کند. بطور مثال پشتیبانی از USB 3.0 که حتی Windows 7 در زمان ارائه فاقد این قابلیت بود.

نکته مهم: برای اجرای دمو نیاز به محیط DOS واقعی دارید. بر روی یک کامپیوتر 386 به بالا با سیستم عامل DOS در محیط Real Mode برنامه Loader سیستم عامل و سپس ISDA.EXE را اجرا کنید. نسخه DOS می تواند 7 هم باشد اما توجه داشته باشید که درایور های EMM386 یا درایورهای مشابه بردن سیستم به حالت Virtual 86 مد بارگیری نشده باشند.

از دیدن آن لذت ببرید ...

----------


## Delphi Coder

من نتونستم دقیق متوجه داستان بشم. اگه سیستم عامل خودش بوت لودر داره (که اصولا باید داشته باشه) اون فایل اجرایی بوت لودر چی هست؟ خودتون نوشتید اینو؟ چرا یه فایل ایزویی ایمیج فلاپی چیزی نزاشتید رو VM بشه راحت خروجی گرفت ازش. به نظر موضوع جالبی میاد اما اطلاعات کمی نوشتید در موردش. سورس هم که نزاشتید. حالا اگر گذرتون به فروم افتاد پاسخ بدید لطفا.

----------

